

Graphic Designers are Ruining the Web - jaems33
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/feb/19/john-naughton-webpage-obesity

======
halefx
I've worked with so many graphic designers claiming to be web designers who
didn't know the first thing about good web design. IMHO, you can't call
yourself a web designer unless you write your own CSS, and graphic designers
should NEVER have the final say in web design.

------
soonisnow
It's about the how, not the who.

Methods evolve, and truly good design is as much about resource efficiency and
user experience as it is interaction dynamics and look and feel.

Today, if our most iconic, beautiful buildings required, like the pyramids,
25,000 laborers hand-stacking mud-brick over a 20-year period, that would be
bad design. If our intra-city train systems ran above-ground, powered by
steam, that would be bad design.

It's not Graphic Designers who are ruining anything, just as it's not Teachers
who are ruining public education. It's bad Designers using inefficient
methods.

------
jamieforrest
No, Graphic Designers Aren't Ruining the Web.
[http://jamieforrest.com/2012/02/19/no-graphic-designers-
aren...](http://jamieforrest.com/2012/02/19/no-graphic-designers-arent-
ruining-the-web/)

------
huskyr
A good designer knows how to focus on the most important parts of the content,
and together with a good frontend developer, can take care of making a web
page both beautiful, useful and fast to load cross-browser and device.

Unfortunately many designers tend to be handcuffed by marketeers and CEO's
believing in cramming in as much ads, social media sharing buttons and other
crap as possible 'above the fold'.

That's not a problem of design, but a problem of vision.

------
appleflaxen
This is a fantastic premise, and wildly fun to think about, but I think the
author fails to prove his case.

Good designers eliminate cruft, and if one is conscious of the design, then
it's bad design (although it's possible I'm guilty of applying the "one true
Scotsman" fallacy here).

